# Best spring bars for NATO/RAF nylon strap on 20mm Kingston/Nassau lugs



## Chromejob

My generic "fat boy" double shoulder spring bars (20mm) are pretty solid on the MK II Kingston's lugs, but I'd like to get something that's a solid bar, similar the Rolex soldered bars on the 6538A(?) and 5517.

Looking at Otto Frei's site, I found a couple of options. I'm curious what any things of these....

Generic 20 MM Spring Bars to fit Rolex® 23-9291
FB-7895
The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars








Single shoulder spring bars, probably best for drilled lugs, or one-time installation (cut out to remove)
SB968-B12 19mm? SB969-B12 19.5mm? (20mm would probably be to tight a fit)
Swiss Made 100% Stainless Steel 1.3 mm Thin Single Shoulder








Lock-tite spring bars (Swiss or Chinese)
single shoulder, knob to unlock. 19mm? 
Lock-Tite Spring Bars








*Anyone using bars like this, or have tried them? *


----------



## heebs

1 word: Marathon. Their spring bars extend far into the lug and can be removed only if the lugs are drilled through. If not, you'll have to cut them out. Plus, the fat part fits really close and looks very much like a fixed lug once in place.

Disclaimer: I don't have a Kingston or a Nassau


----------



## AlphaWolf777

It's a good idea for that extra peace of mind. But from experience, I have worn nylon straps on watches with standard springbars for years and never once had an issue. 

Although, shoulderless is definitely your best bet with drilled lug holes for added peace of mind.


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> Generic 20 MM Spring Bars to fit Rolex® 23-9291
> FB-7895
> The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars
> View attachment 958609





> *Special Spring Bars single shoulder, shoulder to shoulder is 19.63 mm, pivots 2.8 mm long, bar diameter is 2.0 mm, pivot diameter is 1.2 mm*


So does anyone know what size the MK II Kingston/Nassau lug holes are? Some spring bars have a 0.88mm pivot, these are clearly stouter. Don't know what size the pins of Marathon spring bars are, they look stout too....


----------



## Arthur

Chromejob said:


> So does anyone know what size the MK II Kingston/Nassau lug holes are? Some spring bars have a 0.88mm pivot, these are clearly stouter. Don't know what size the pins of Marathon spring bars are, they look stout too....


the Rolex springbars as said are 1.2mm for the bars. the Rolex springbar holes are 1.3mm. i don't think the Kingston lugholes are that big. I have some Rolex springbars, i'll see if they fit the Kingston


----------



## lycanthropejeff

I agree with *****. Marathon bars are amazingly sturdy and look very good as an added bonus. I put them on a PRS-14 and they looked like fixed lugs. I was later compelled to remove them to fit a mesh strap and discovered first hand how tough the shoulderless bars are. Track them down ASAP! Also, go ahead and buy a few extra sets for your other watches, you'll want them. 

jtk


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> My generic "fat boy" double shoulder spring bars (20mm) are pretty solid on the MK II Kingston's lugs, but I'd like to get something that's a solid bar, similar the Rolex soldered bars on the 6538A(?) and 5517.
> 
> Looking at Otto Frei's site, I found a couple of options. I'm curious what any things of these....
> 
> Generic 20 MM Spring Bars to fit Rolex® 23-9291
> FB-7895
> The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars
> View attachment 958609





Arthur said:


> the Rolex springbars as said are 1.2mm for the bars. the Rolex springbar holes are 1.3mm. i don't think the Kingston lugholes are that big. I have some Rolex springbars, i'll see if they fit the Kingston


Arthur is correct. The Otto Freight/Rolex bars are 1.2mm, totally awesome, and *will not* fit the Kingston/Nassau lugholes.

I use them on my Tudor Submariner Ref. 79190.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

***** said:


> 1 word: Marathon. Their spring bars extend far into the lug and can be removed only if the lugs are drilled through. If not, you'll have to cut them out. Plus, the fat part fits really close and looks very much like a fixed lug once in place.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't have a Kingston or a Nassau


This. These are the bars I use on my Kingston. Problem is finding them on stock anywhere. Chronoworld is out: http://www.chronoworld.com/spring-bars-for-sar-gsar-tsar-20mm.html

Here they are on my Squale 20 Atmos, which does not have lug holes. I am going for the fixed-bar look & functionality.










Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks, folks. Looking at old pics of vintage 6200 and 6538 models, I'm reminded that the spring bar pivots are long and come to near the end of the drilled lug holes. Actually a nice look, less intrusion of dirt. Looks like the Marathon bars fit the bill in that regard too.... I really appreciate all the help and information here.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> This. These are the bars I use on my Kingston. Problem is finding them on stock anywhere. Chronoworld is out: Spring Bars for SAR / GSAR / TSAR 20mm
> 
> Here they are on my Squale 20 Atmos, which does not have lug holes. I am going for the fixed-bar look & functionality.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Uh-Oh!! :roll: They look nice now, but.....

You're going to have to wreck some springbars to get those off again!! :-s


----------



## 66Cooper

The Kingston has 1mm drilled lugs where a Rolex (and those bars originally listed) use 1.2mm. I have been meaning to try a set of Marathons to see but havent yet. I have often thought to have the Kingston drilled out accept 1.2mm bars so there is a never ending supply of bars. I dont think the bracelet will accept a full 2mm spring bar though. Would have to look into that.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> The Kingston has 1mm drilled lugs where a Rolex (and those bars originally listed) use 1.2mm. I have been meaning to try a set of Marathons to see but havent yet. I have often thought to have the Kingston drilled out accept 1.2mm bars so there is a never ending supply of bars. I dont think the bracelet will accept a full 2mm spring bar though. Would have to look into that.


*Marathon* spring bars fit perfectly and work well -- I think I got Chronoworld's last 20mm bars before they went out of stock.

:think: I have some of the larger spring bars (R*lex replacement) and checked.

It won't.:-( There is not enough metal at the original Kingston end link to drill out and have any strength, and the 1.9 mm pin won't enter the hole in the end-link or the center part of the last link on the bracelet.:-(


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Uh-Oh!! :roll: They look nice now, but.....
> 
> You're going to have to wreck some springbars to get those off again!! :-s


Not if the pivots recede sufficiently. But spring bars are consumables any way. Should be replaced every few years.

Though... Some watch repair specialists say that the spring bar isn't really secure unless you DO have to cut it off. |>

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## JCW1980

Great tips here!! Thanks guys! A lot of my watches have drilled lugs (don't know exactly what it is, but I _love_ drilled lugs)...I seriously need to track some of these spring bars down.


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Uh-Oh!! :roll: They look nice now, but.....
> 
> You're going to have to wreck some springbars to get those off again!! :-s


Don't plan on needing to anytime soon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Marathon* spring bars fit perfectly and work well -- I think I got Chronoworld's last 20mm bars before they went out of stock.
> 
> :think: I have some of the larger spring bars (R*lex replacement) and checked.
> 
> It won't.:-( There is not enough metal at the original Kingston end link to drill out and have any strength, and the 1.9 mm pin won't enter the hole in the end-link or the center part of the last link on the bracelet.:-(


Thanks for checking. I actually was looking for using these with nylon straps, so no need to make them fit in Bill's SS bracelet, in fact you're better off using the 1.2mm (?) bars he provides for the bracelet.

No, I'm wondering if the pivots fit properly into the drilled lug holes. I understand Rolex spring bars use a thicker pivot.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

> No, I'm wondering if the pivots fit properly into the drilled lug holes.


Not on mine, I was seriously thinking about drilling them out (the lug holes - seems simple enough....but...:roll:...) -don't want to run the risk of screwing a good thing up - sometimes stainless grabs and breaks small bits and stuff like that.



> I understand Rolex spring bars use a thicker pivot.


Correct you are. looks like .9mm to 1.0 mm for MKII, 1.2 MM for the Rolex pins.


----------



## JCW1980

Just wanted to let people know, chronoworld has the 20mm shoulderless marathon bars in stock at the moment. I just bogarted 4 pair for myself last night. ;-)


----------



## lycanthropejeff

You won't be disappointed. The shipping time from Japan is pretty quick and surprisingly cheap! Enjoy....


----------



## Chromejob

Top Spec US offers 2 pairs for $8, free shipping. I ordered some in 20mm and 22mm.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... Correct you are. looks like .9mm to 1.0 mm for MKII, 1.2 MM for the Rolex pins.


Thanks. Yeah, that's big and fat. My Hirsch Leonardo straps use a 1.2mm thick bar (at the shoulder)!


----------



## 66Cooper

Good eyes! I'm ordering now.


----------



## zivadavis

fyi guys.....

....if chronoworld runs out OR if you want to order from usa based companies there are 2 options i have used in the past with excellent customer service and quick shipping:

1) TopSpecUS.com.which sells both the 20mm and 22mm marathon spring bars for $8.00 for 4 spring bars (2 sets) which includes shipping...they do not sell single sets.....also for any of you wondering when you look at the topspec website and see the marathon leather natos i can attest they are very well made and are very comfortable...

2) CountyComm.com.also sell the same 20mm and 22mm marathon spring bars for $8 for 4 spring bars (2 sets) BUT the shipping is not included....this was the first place i bought mine and threw in a group of each size when i was buying some watch/knife tacos (zippered nylon watch or knife pouches) they had on sale as well as some other gear

i bought my initial marathon spring bar sets not for my kingston nor my nassau but for 3 different mkii watches i had at the time prior to owning a kingston and a nassau (22mm bars for my non mkii milsub and 20mm bars for a blackwater, vantage, and a paradive)

additionally when you are shopping for the marathon spring bars you will see some marathon leather natos on the chronoworld and topspec sites....these are very well made and moderately priced considering the quality....they fit well and are comfortable to wear

i too prefer the fixed bar look and the marathon spring bars are the closest i will ever get to true fixed bars without having bars soldered in place....i highly recomend them and they are on all my watches that they will properly fit...i prefer one piece watch straps and the marathons work perfectly in conjunction with my zulus and natos as well as the well made more conventional appearing one piece horween cordovan straps i picked up from myron

zivadavis


----------



## 66Cooper

I received my 20mm bars from top spec. They look really nice and the internal spring is much stiffer then the ones provided with my Kingston. Unfortunately, these bars are not 2mm like I was hoping. These actually measure almost the exact size as the MKII units. About 1.75mm. The pins do fit nicely in the Kingston.


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> I received my 20mm bars from top spec. They look really nice and the internal spring is much stiffer then the ones provided with my Kingston. Unfortunately, these bars are not 2mm like I was hoping. These actually measure almost the exact size as the MKII units. About 1.75mm. The pins do fit nicely in the Kingston.


Just got mine, and gotta say -- *boy you guys weren't kidding. * Very strong springs. Shoulder to shoulder, the 20mm bars are 19mm, so I'm actually glad they didn't substitute some 22mm bars for me after I ordered ... I'm not sure I could get them out of my Steinhart OBDLC (non-drilled lugs).

1.75 should be fine for nylon straps, particularly if the steel is strong. I have 2mm(?) "fat boy" bars for Seikos, with shorter pivots ... not necessarily stronger than these. Think on it ... these could be stronger if the steel is the same thickness, but the tube is a smaller diameter. Frankly ... if these will fit in my other straps (Hirsch Lord, etc), I'll prefer these over std 1.2mm bars.

The pivots measure to be a good 2mm ... not sure if that will reach through the lugs to "fill the hole," Rolex-style, but as the farmer in BABE says, "That'll do...!" :-!

Film at 11 (or when I get home and fire up the camera).[1]

_*Thanks to all who responded!*_

[1] Comparison of spring bars.











Seiko-style, double shoulder "fat boys" from Panatime. Really solid, and can be removed without a tool. But note the length of the pivot pins.
Spring bars provided with the Kingston.
Marathon spring bars. 19mm or 19.5mm from shoulder to shoulder, with a 2-3mm pivot pin. Super strong springs. Very sturdy. Wow. 











The finished results.


----------



## JCW1980

Got my Marathon bars a couple days ago too. Very nice! They fit the Kingston perfectly. (still need to fit a pair to the Vantage) 

Thanks again fellas!!


----------



## m.and

Chromejob said:


> You could use them with the Kingston bracelet, but would you want to? How to get the pin out, and release the end link, without scratching the lug? :think:


If you're using them with the bracelet on the Kingston you just poke the non-forked end of your strap changing tool into the outside hole of the lug.


----------



## m.and

I'm also a huge fan of the Marathon springbars.


----------



## Chromejob

m.and said:


> If you're using them with the bracelet on the Kingston you just poke the non-forked end of your strap changing tool into the outside hole of the lug.


Yeah. No kidding. But with no flange to hold with a fork, and the super strong springs, you're GUARANTEED to scratch the lug removing the end link. :thumbdown:

Addendum: *these bars should NOT be used with a bracelet*, as there's no shoulder to hold with a spring bar tool, keeping the pin away from the lug during removal. The strong springs in these bars will certainly gouge the lug on the way out. The drilled lug is irrelevant. Conventional double-shoulder bars allow you to keep the pivot pin away from the lug, avoiding stratches, while removing an end link.


----------



## 66Cooper

That's what drilled lugs are for. These are meant to be used only with a watch where the lugs are drilled OR on a watch without that is going for the solid bar look like the rolex MilSub 5517. Then I remove you have to cut them.


----------



## m.and

66Cooper said:


> That's what drilled lugs are for. These are meant to be used only with a watch where the lugs are drilled OR on a watch without that is going for the solid bar look like the rolex MilSub 5517. Then I remove you have to cut them.


I guess that's what I was trying to say. So with a Kingston (drilled lugs) you really don't risk scratching the lugs when installing or removing the bracelet endlinks. But I wouldn't recommend using the Marathon bars with a bracelet on a watch without drilled lugs. I would imagine it would be almost impossible to remove.


----------



## safetypro79

I believe Bill's supplied springbars with the Nassau are 1.78mm diameter.

Anyone know if there is enough "play" for the endlinks/bracelet to accept a 2.0mm springbar

I've endorsed shoulderless springbars for dilled lug watches for years. Hank in Australia on ebay

3 recommendations for KIngston, Nassau and perhaps other MKII watches with drilled lugs:

10 x 20mm x 1 78mm Shoulderless s Bar 316L s s 1 0mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay

10 x 20mm x 2 00mm Shoulderless s Bar 316L s s 1 0mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay

Glycine Watch s Bars 316L s Steel 5 x 20mm x 1 78mm | eBay

has some that might fit, the Glycine will fit but my not extend into the lug holes like Rolex.

John


----------



## TheMeasure

Received my Marathon shoulderless spring bars & they are SOLID just like everyone here has said. Went through TopSpec & had a great transaction. They fit my MKII's perfectly! Thanks guys for the recommendations


----------



## sscully

I just got a set of the Swiss Made 1.8 mm Thick Double Flange 22 mm Spring Bar for my OVM to use with the ISOFrane, and they are stout !!

Thank you for the URLs above, very useful.

I figure I am going to pull the ISOFrane strap to the side and cut these out if I ever go back to the bracelet. 
- I have converted from bracelet to rubber strap on my tool watches of late, for some reason.

WARNING : 
I did not try, but I don't think these are coming out, from under a strap, without being cut. DO NOT USE with a bracelet, I would even question if they would come out if the lugs were drilled, they are that stout.
You might have luck getting them out if you use a NATO or similar strap. Just be warned if you use them on a non drilled, the only way they are coming out clean is by cutting them.

Thanks again for the URLs and info guys, helped greatly !


----------

